# Интернет > Web-программирование > PHP >  вспомогательный класс EntityFieldQuery в Drupal7

## Babylon

господа, доброго дня!

есть вот такая таблица 'table_name' в базе mysql:


задача: проверить, существует ли запись в таблице с определенным uid. если существует, то
echo значения всех колонок этой записи, если не существует, то внести запись взяв uid из global $user. под одинаковыми uid несколько записей существовать не могут, т.е. все записи в базе уникальны.

с помощью db_result(db_query('sql запрос') это делалось в предыдущих версиях. но в 7ке все по-другому. в последнем друпале все запросы к базе нужно делать через EntityFieldQuery, вроде подобного:



```

$query = new EntityFieldQuery;
 
$result = $query
  ->entityCondition('entity_type', 'node')
  ->propertyCondition('status', 0)
  ->fieldCondition('scheduler', 'value', REQUEST_TIME, '<')
  ->execute();
if (!empty($result['node'])) {
 
  $nodes = entity_load('node', array_keys($result['node']));
  foreach ($nodes as $node) {
    $node->status = 1;
    node_save($node);
  }
} 


```

в сети мало описания по этому вспомогательному классу, а то, что есть перебрал уже вдоль и поперек - ума не приложу, как с помощью этого реализовать простейшую задачу.

заранее спасибо за помощь!

----------

